# Protocol at RFC



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi
I had my first IVF at Origin. Due to a high AMH (49) I was on the short protocol and attended for five scans prior to EC. Now I'm due to start my second IVF at RFC in April and am wondering will they scan me as often and also will I be put on a long protocol instead.  The information they gave me when put initially on the waiting list suggested the use of sprays etc which I never needed with the first cycle in Origin. Does anybody else have experience of cycles at both.  I would have been going back to Origin next month only I have come up on the RFC waiting list. Please help!!!!


----------



## macker1 (May 28, 2010)

hey

im on my 2nd cycle of ivf doing long one this time and did short protocol last time... the scan on long cycle are much less the short one, once i started my sprays i was scanned 14 days later then started my injections had a scan on day 7, 10 and 11 before EC hope that helps x


----------

